# Resigning from Art and Soul



## tkern (Nov 8, 2014)

As of Dec. 31st I'll be leaving Art and Soul in DC. Thanks to everyone that had come by for a meal or just to talk for awhile. I'll still be in DC starting another project mid-January. Since I'm still there for the next two months feel from to stop by if you're in the area.


----------



## mano (Nov 8, 2014)

Wow, you've been there a long time, Travis. Our meal there was memorable for the food, but mostly your attention to our table and checking out each other's knives in the kitchen afterwards. My wife is kind of sad she won't be able to butcher a pig with y'all. But, hey, you gave her plenty of time.

Let us know where you are when you're settled. We'll be sure to take a trip to visit my cousins in D.C. in the spring. Can't wait to see your new project.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 8, 2014)

Rumor has it that David LoPan is the financial backer. 
But you didn't hear it from me or Jack Burton!


----------



## panda (Nov 8, 2014)

I'll have to stop by before then!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 8, 2014)

panda said:


> I'll have to stop by before then!



You better!
Send me some food in the mail too. My wife still won't shut up about the cornbread. The pork skins are her favorite too.....
Gotta get back before the end of the year!


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 9, 2014)

I'll need to get by there to pick up a couple of farewell shrimp & grits orders for the missus; she will definitely miss that. Maybe we'll shoot for an early Sunday dinnner there one night with Luca in tow to send you off in style.

Can't wait to learn about the new project. I know bacon is overdone these days, but should you choose to make the new place an all bacon restaurant I promise to visit regularly


----------

